# My woodshed pics.



## mtcates (Sep 28, 2010)

Built this last summer for wood storage.  Thats about 7 cords ready for this winter.  Its been curing about 1 year now.  It's about 98% red and white oak. If stacked only 6 feet high, I could get about 30 cords in this shed if i didn't want to use it for other things.  I guess i built it for dual purpose.  The roof is 26 feet deep and 32 feet wide. The bottom of the trusses are 12 to 13 feet off the ground.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice!

I am in the process of building a 16x20ft shed for my tractor and other junk... Lot more work than I figured.  I built all my trusses.. saved almost $600 doing it that way.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 28, 2010)

no diagonal bracing?


----------



## mtcates (Sep 28, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> no diagonal bracing?



Good eye there.  No bracing was required.  The posts are 5 feet in the ground and are 10 to 12 inches thick.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice "shed". I think you should have made it bigger. :ahhh:  :lol:


----------



## wood spliter (Sep 28, 2010)

Great shed.  Your gona need a bigger wood pile :lol:


----------



## fossil (Sep 28, 2010)

That's not a wood shed.  It's a wood _arena_.   :bug:


----------



## basswidow (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a nice shed.  Are you gonna put sides on it?  

Wheres the rest of the wood?  7 Full cords or face cords?


----------



## Jfk4th (Sep 28, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> That's not a wood shed.  It's a wood _arena_.   :bug:



I think it is a wood mansion ;-P


----------



## mtcates (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I've got 2500 dollars in this pole shed.  Not too bad considering how big it is.  All of the posts are utility poles from a friend of mine who works for the power company.  the headers that the trusses sit on are 2 nailed together 14 inch LVL's. I know its way overkill but thats what the truss company computer recommended.  The trusses span 28 feet with a 2 foot overhang. Half inch OSB on the roof and 10 square of 40 year dimensional shingles.  I used trusses because I didn't want poles in the middle because I put my equipment in the middle between the wood.  I doubt I will ever put sides on it because I stack the wood in there green and I need the airflow so it will dry fast and not mold. Thats 7 full cords in there.  1.6 feet x 86 feet in length x 6.5 feet high = 894.4 cubic feet of wood.  894.4 / 128 = 6.987 cords.  I'm thinking about stacking 3 rows on each side.  That would be nearly 5 and 1/2  full cords on each side and it would be enough wood for me to alternate one side one year and the other side the next year. I could stay nearly 2 years ahead and put it all under the same shed and still have 20 feet clear space in between. 

The reason I built the roof so high is because of friends input on wishing they had made theirs taller.  Heck I had the utility poles set in their and still 16 feet out of the ground.  I just set up my laser level on a ladder picked a height and cut them off with my chainsaw.  the bottom of the trusses are 12 foot on one end and 13 on the other.  The ground slopes about a foot in the 32 foot width but the shed roof is level.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 28, 2010)

That is awesome


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 29, 2010)

that shed is huge!! it could be raining to beat the band and you could back your truck or trailer in there and unload and stack your wood and never get wet! very nice!!


----------



## blowell (Sep 29, 2010)

Very jealous!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 29, 2010)

The Taj Ma Woodshed?  

Very nice . . . and very large . . . and very practical.


----------



## basswidow (Sep 29, 2010)

Dang, the shed is so massive -it makes your wood stacks seem smaller than they actually are. (maybe the rows are double - Can't see well on my laptop)  looked less than 7 - optical allusion due to the grandure of the shed!  Nice work!  Yeah - sides open will be better for air flow.


----------



## Trzebs13 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I can see that from here LOL  Looks great!!


----------

